# Bye bye, Oberons x 2 (maybe 3)



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2011)

_".... The Department of National Defence (DND), has a requirement for the removal, dismantling and disposal of the Oberon Class Submarines Olympus and Okanagan, and an option to dispose of a third, Ojibwa .... A bidders' conference chaired by the Contracting Authority will be convened at HMC Dockyard, Jetty NL, Dartmouth, Nova Scotia on March 23, 2011 @ 0900 ...."_


----------



## GAP (4 Mar 2011)

Wow....


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (4 Mar 2011)

OK and OL are pretty much done, and not before time. Those of us who have been on OK after her paying off are aware of her condition before this.

OJ *should* be ok for the Port Elgin museum.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Mar 2011)

Considering one already went up the river to the Rimouski Museum in Quebec, I doubt another one would see the same fate.  And due to the ITAR rules, I highly doubt that it would be sold off as anything but a Museum piece. Make more sense it dismantlement in my opinion.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (4 Mar 2011)

Anything ITAR-related was installed on the Victorias. They grabbed anything involved in SOUP. Anything before that was obsolescent in the 70's.


----------



## TN2IC (4 Mar 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Considering one already went up the river to the Rimouski Museum in Quebec, I doubt another one would see the same fate.




I thought it was a Bed and Breakfast? I visit it just after it came on shore. Didn't get inside.. but still. I was on work detail for CFNOS (I believe).


On other note: Amazing poutine in Rimouski.


----------



## brihard (4 Mar 2011)

Out of curiosity, how much of a technological challenge would it be to restore some modest degree of propulsion to one, automate course, depth, etc, and basically use it as an undersea target drone for an ASW exercise culminating in putting an actual torpedo into one? It just seems like the sort of thing that would both be kinda cool, and useful for practicing some capabilities.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Mar 2011)

And it would piss off Greenpeace.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2011)

Far cheaper to use the Mk39 Ematt drones we use now.


----------



## brihard (4 Mar 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Far cheaper to use the Mk39 Ematt drones we use now.



Damn.  See, we don't have the equivalent in the infantry. The closest I have is a troop who's going to Algonquin College.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2011)

If you want a bit more detail, attached find the Statement of Work from the bid documents - enjoy!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Mar 2011)

Is it too early for me to say: Farewell Okie, me first boat!


----------



## aesop081 (6 Mar 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Far cheaper to use the Mk39 Ematt drones we use now.





			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Damn.  See, we don't have the equivalent in the infantry. The closest I have is a troop who's going to Algonquin College.



Further to that, the Mk30 target sleds in Nanoose Bay are also used for ASW training and we routinely fire exercise torpedos at them.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Further to that, the Mk30 target sleds in Nanoose Bay are also used for ASW training and we routinely fire exercise torpedos at them.



Interesting.  MH crews routinely drop torpedos on the target...   

<ducks>


----------



## aesop081 (6 Mar 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> <ducks>



Yeah...you better  >


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Mar 2011)

well- that and Aurora crews who like to drop sonobuoys 50 yds in front of my helo in the dip...you bet I duck when Auroras are around!

<ducks again>


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (6 Mar 2011)

drunknsubmrnr said:
			
		

> Anything ITAR-related was installed on the Victorias. They grabbed anything involved in SOUP. Anything before that was obsolescent in the 70's.


Not.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2011)

Some new "this has gotta be done by" dates in attached bid call amendment document.

Also, a bit of history I found looking for something else:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80932.0.html
Mod Squad:  Merge is OK if you feel it's needed.


----------

